# Can You Use Fabric Softener Instead Of Calgon



## taylorc

I was wondering whether you could use fabric softener instead of Calgon in the black tank. Here in Southern California, I am having a hard time finding a steady supply of water softener.

I remember reading something from a painting guru in which he said to use fabric softener to help clean the paint from your brushes since it is a surfactant.

Wouldn't fabric softener work similarly to water softener to keep things from sticking to the walls of the tank?


----------



## Lmbevard

taylorc said:


> I was wondering whether you could use fabric softener instead of Calgon in the black tank. Here in Southern California, I am having a hard time finding a steady supply of water softener.
> 
> I remember reading something from a painting guru in which he said to use fabric softener to help clean the paint from your brushes since it is a surfactant.
> 
> Wouldn't fabric softener work similarly to water softener to keep things from sticking to the walls of the tank?


It would not work the same as the calgon + laundry soap. Look for Borax laundry additive. That's what I use. it is the same as the calgon powder. I use a cup of borax plus a cap full of laundry detergent and a pillow of Oxychem from Wal-mart. We used this last week and kept the odor down for 9 days until we got the tanks dumped.


----------



## Campforthenight

Probably, But how are you going to get your arm into the toilet to wipe the sides of the black tank with the fabric softener sheets?


----------



## 4ME

It must be a California Thing because I can't find Calgon anywhere.
I did find 20 mule team borax and will use that.Got it at Wallyworld.


----------



## ember

What is the recipe for this and for what size tank?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug30506 said:


> Probably, But how are you going to get your arm into the toilet to wipe the sides of the black tank with the fabric softener sheets?


Wow...glad we can Calgon in the stores around here.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ember said:


> What is the recipe for this


Black and Gray Water Holding Tank Maintenance By Charles Bruni 

Ed


----------



## ember

LarryTheOutback said:


> What is the recipe for this


Black and Gray Water Holding Tank Maintenance By Charles Bruni 

Ed
[/quote]

Thanks Ed!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doug30506 said:


> Probably, But how are you going to get your arm into the toilet to wipe the sides of the black tank with the fabric softener sheets?


Ya know, I just can't help but chuckle on this one.


----------



## Sluggo54

Lmbevard said:


> I was wondering whether you could use fabric softener instead of Calgon in the black tank. Here in Southern California, I am having a hard time finding a steady supply of water softener.
> 
> I remember reading something from a painting guru in which he said to use fabric softener to help clean the paint from your brushes since it is a surfactant.
> 
> Wouldn't fabric softener work similarly to water softener to keep things from sticking to the walls of the tank?


It would not work the same as the calgon + laundry soap. Look for Borax laundry additive. That's what I use. it is the same as the calgon powder. I use a cup of borax plus a cap full of laundry detergent and a pillow of Oxychem from Wal-mart. We used this last week and kept the odor down for 9 days until we got the tanks dumped.








[/quote]

X2. I also had trouble finding the Calgon - it is available in some areas (I guess that would be the hard water areas, duh), and not in others. 20 Mule Team Borax is everywhere, though, and less expensive. We've been flushing this thing for two years now, and no problems. Well, the first month we did construct a couple of brown mounds, but we learned our lessons well!

Sluggo


----------



## daslobo777

I also use the 20 Mule Team Borax. As far as I can tell - it works very well - after a couple of flushes - my black tank drains clear water - as seen thru a clear plastic extension on the drain outlet. Also the tank guages are working great after about 1-year.


----------



## davel1957

Thanks Ed! I printed the "recipe" and will start using it next weekend!


----------



## Scoutr2

Sluggo54 said:


> I was wondering whether you could use fabric softener instead of Calgon in the black tank. Here in Southern California, I am having a hard time finding a steady supply of water softener.
> 
> I remember reading something from a painting guru in which he said to use fabric softener to help clean the paint from your brushes since it is a surfactant.
> 
> Wouldn't fabric softener work similarly to water softener to keep things from sticking to the walls of the tank?


It would not work the same as the calgon + laundry soap. Look for Borax laundry additive. That's what I use. it is the same as the calgon powder. I use a cup of borax plus a cap full of laundry detergent and a pillow of Oxychem from Wal-mart. We used this last week and kept the odor down for 9 days until we got the tanks dumped.








[/quote]

We've been flushing this thing for two years now, and no problems. Well, the first month we did construct a couple of brown mounds, but we learned our lessons well!

Sluggo
[/quote]

Now that's a mental image I can do without - especially as I sit here and browse Outbacker's during lunch!









LOL!

But seriously - I use the liquid Calgon religiously, one capful each in both the black and gray tanks. I just de-winterized over the weekend, and yesterday I put a capful of the Calgon and 4 oz. of the green stuff in each tank, so we're ready to go on our first caming trip.

Mike


----------



## joco

Ohh, so you can use the liquid calgon?


----------



## raynardo

taylorc said:


> I was wondering whether you could use fabric softener instead of Calgon in the black tank. Here in Southern California, I am having a hard time finding a steady supply of water softener.


I'm in Southern California, too, and like you, I'm on the Internet. So, just find a place that's selling the stuff the cheapest including shipping, and have it delivered right to your door. That's what I did, when I order from DRUGSTORE.COM, orders over $50 are shipped for free, so guess where I shopped?

*Too easy.















Once again: no muss, no fuss!*​


----------

